# Big Bass Splash - Sam Rayburn



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I was curious who on 2cool will be headed to Big Sam next week to fish the Big Bass Splash?

I have a big crew staying at the fish camp next to San Augustine Park and we always have a good time and win a little money. One of our guys won second place over all about five years back and won a Dodge Pickup, Triton Boat and $5k cash. The lake gets crazy for those three days, but it's fun nonetheless.

Good Luck!

http://www.sealyoutdoors.com/paybacks_sr.htm


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ill be headed up wednesday with my brother. We will be staying at plum ridge. The weather looks good so far lets hope it holds. I didnt fish it last year but my partner won 4 th one hour in 2010 with a 7.52. Good luck!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be there bud.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yall are brave, I would suggest a good 1" rope tied to a pedestal for roping the un-authorized flybys.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Yall are brave, I would suggest a good 1" rope tied to a pedestal for roping the un-authorized flybys.


LOL.... That's definitely a common problem!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> LOL.... That's definitely a common problem!


Yep, if that Bagleys DB-22 didn't dive and pull harder the harder I cranked, I would have had a money DA fish


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Good luck on the Big Bass tourney, men. Fishing has been tough this year on Sam. Several days of no fish over 4 lbs being weighed in at local events. My big fish this year is a 3-08 on Sam. I have caught bigger fish in Kurth lake and a couple of local big ponds. I think a shockingly low weight will do quite well this year with only a couple of ounces separating big money.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

biki1121 said:


> Good luck on the Big Bass tourney, men. Fishing has been tough this year on Sam. Several days of no fish over 4 lbs being weighed in at local events. My big fish this year is a 3-08 on Sam. I have caught bigger fish in Kurth lake and a couple of local big ponds. I think a shockingly low weight will do quite well this year with only a couple of ounces separating big money.


Thank you! I've been on pretty good fish all spring, but that can all change very quick especially with all of the pressure that weekend. Last weekend I had one over 6 and lost another 8-10 right at the boat.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

**** it looks like we have a front moving through friday. I hope its not anything like this one. I dont feel like sinking my boat.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Jbs8307 said:


> **** it looks like we have a front moving through friday. I hope its not anything like this one. I dont feel like sinking my boat.


LOL.... No joke! I don't have much confidence in their forecast just yet. It has changed dramatically the last few days. If it's anything like the prior tournaments that we've fished, it will probably dump on us the first morning!

Not sure if any of you fished ~3 years ago when the winds picked up big time on the final day. It swamped several boats that parked in the exposed shores during the final weigh-in. Big Sam was angry and it was a crappy ride all the way back to San Augustine Park.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

I will be there Thursday morning, staying in Powell Park. Good luck to yall.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Yes I will be there.*

I will be in Powell Park Thursday morning. Good luck to yall. Fishing a new boat.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Texcop153 said:


> I will be in Powell Park Thursday morning. Good luck to yall. Fishing a new boat.


nice! should handle the big water.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> LOL.... No joke! I don't have much confidence in their forecast just yet. It has changed dramatically the last few days. If it's anything like the prior tournaments that we've fished, it will probably dump on us the first morning!
> 
> Not sure if any of you fished ~3 years ago when the winds picked up big time on the final day. It swamped several boats that parked in the exposed shores during the final weigh-in. Big Sam was angry and it was a crappy ride all the way back to San Augustine Park.


I was there Gr 8... Made the trip from the weigh in to Powell Park on Sunday in a 20 ft Pontoon. Leaving the weigh inI saw a full grown Tritonwith a 225 disappear behind a swell---thought he went under. I got my front fence dented by a wave. I got on top and rode the swells coming from the 147 bridge like I was on the bull at Gilleys. Found out a pontoon is pretty much unsinkable less you puncture a log. Scary day with all the boats going under at the weighin.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Texcop153 said:


> I will be in Powell Park Thursday morning. Good luck to yall. Fishing a new boat.


Nice rig! Gotta love breaking in a new one!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be staying at powell park as well. Wont be getting in until thursday evening.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Good luck guys... Heading up now... Post your results!


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

I fished the BB Splash in 2009, the weather was terrible!!! I did get in the money on the hour pay-out, the pay-outs were bigger that year.


----------



## globalwater (Jun 26, 2011)

*Big Bass Splash*

My brother and I will be there. This is our first tournament. Here's hoping. Good luck.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

In route to Powell park. Here we go!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

How bad was it? I saw colors on the radar today I've never seen before! Hope everyone is safe...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

There were some big fish caught! Just not out of my boat! We caught some small ones. 1-3's. That was all.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

Got up this morning at 5am, 15-20mph winds. New boat was great however, my Dad was behind me in a 16ft and he ate a couple. Caught a few little ones. Wind kept us off the deep water. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm amazed at the fish that are being caught...esp with the weather. Cant imagine what the pattern is with the wind and cold.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Some pigs were caught. We caught a bunch of little fish and kentuckys. Its humbling seeing these big fish in the tank at the weigh in. 10.8 won it. Goodness those fish look HUGE!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Any idea what the big fish pattern was? I had the same prob in the big one a couple yrs ago---never saw a big fish boated in 5 days but there were probably a hundred or more 4+ pound fish weighed in. I read the big one came out of 6-15 ft water on a crankbait---big whoop. I have heard that people seed the lake with brushpiles etc beforethe tournament. Amazing the fish that were caught in those conditions.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Rapala X+rap. 2nd place fish 10.3 was caught on t-rigged lizard 10 feet of water. I stuck a pig on Saturday morn 3rs cast that broke me off. C-Rog weight wire the line down. Broke at the swivel.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Rapala X+rap. 2nd place fish 10.3 was caught on t-rigged lizard 10 feet of water. I stuck a pig on Saturday morn 3rs cast that broke me off. C-Rog weight wire the line down. Broke at the swivel.


Bad luck---I hate swivels...thanx for the report..


----------



## lukethadrifter (Mar 20, 2012)

Tough 3 days of fishing for me and my partner until about 1 o clock on Sunday when he laid into a nice pig in about 4 foot of water. Fished weighed 7.10. It held up to win the very last hour of the tournament. Until that point, we had not caught a single fish over 16 inches the entire tournament. Caught a bunch on Fri and Sat. and managed only 5 small ones on Sunday til the big girl hit.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

As luck would have it, I caught an 8lber on my first cast Thursday morning! Needless to say, I had a few choice words especially since I didn't boat a fish over 3lbs all 3 days of the tourney. Somebody must have slipped a banana in my boat or something because I had some bad juju going on. 

Congrats on that last hour win and way to grind through it!


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

Diddo


----------

